# D2MX



## The_Bman (1 May 2009)

I see there is a lot of support for IB's broking service, I'm considering a change from eTrade to Paritech (Pulse platform) who use D2MX (wholesale) @ $19.25 for <$22K.

There doesn't seem to be too much info on them / the service - any comments for D2MX and brokerage through Paritech?

Thanks


----------

